# Any opinions on Milwaukee threader?



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

I have an opportunity to buy a Milwaukee threader for 50% off. It’s been used lightly for one year. Has anyone tried it out? I’m guessing it’s not as heavy duty as the 700 but I do like the idea of cordless.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Nosh said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a Milwaukee threader for 50% off. It’s been used lightly for one year. Has anyone tried it out? I’m guessing it’s not as heavy duty as the 700 but I do like the idea of cordless.


I have no clue about it,I would guess it would do ok up to 1”,but over that I’d say it wouldn’t thread very long


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Buy it. If you don’t like it or need it flip
It


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

So you're going to go through the hassle of dealing with a tri-stand and an oiler BUT running an extension cord is just too much trouble?

How often are you threading one or two joints where running a cord makes it that much more of a pita? I could understand if you're fixing a bent cur stop or yard hydrant in the middle of a field it would be nice, but at that point just use a hand threader for the one joint. 

I can't imagine this cordless threader is cheaper than a used 700. And surely this cordless threader is a lot of plastic versus an all metal 700.


----------

